# Oil spray passenger side of engine



## Hfmanifold (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello.

I have an oil leak in my 2013 chevy Cruze eco 1.4 turbo. It appears to be on the passengers side of the car and hitting the belts as I have oil residue on the top of the engine cover. Each day after driving it’s smells like hot oil and if I pop the hood I see a small trickle of smoke near the thermostat behind a metal plate.

I plan to check the PCV to see if it’s still working correctly (as many people say to check that). My question is could the PCV be causing this external leak? Or if anybody has any other ideas. Also does anybody know where I can find the corogated tube that connects the manifold to the turbo. I accidentally broke it as I was changing the thermostat

thank you


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes it it likely the PCV system is pushing the seals out with pressure: How-To: Replace CPASV (Camshaft Position Actuator Solenoid Valve) Seals









2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained


2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained Video: I made a video to help better explain how this whole PCV system works to supplement this article. Overview: The purpose of this post is to explain the function of the PCV system in the 1.4L Turbo engine so those of you who are having...




www.cruzetalk.com













2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues


2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues Video: I made a video to help better explain how this whole PCV system works to supplement this article. Overview I find myself having to explain this issue to someone almost daily, so in the interest of brevity, I'm creating a...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

As for the hose, do this: Corrugated PCV Hose Replacement/Upgrade

Or buy new here: https://www.amazon.com/ACDelco-2519...ocphy=9028317&hvtargid=pla-571026373116&psc=1


----------



## Hfmanifold (Jan 19, 2020)

Thank you very much for the great info!! I will give this a try and hope all is well!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Hfmanifold said:


> Thank you very much for the great info!! I will give this a try and hope all is well!


No problem, so at most you need:

new intake manifold/pcv fix kit
possibly new valve cover
corrugated hose
CPASV seals

at the least:

corrugated hose
CPASV seals

Keep us updated


----------



## Anm7168 (Aug 5, 2021)

Did you ever figure out issue I am dealing with this right now


----------



## Argenthorn (Feb 6, 2021)

Anm7168 said:


> Did you ever figure out issue I am dealing with this right now


Check out replies #2 & #3 and search the forums for CPASV and you will find the repairs you need to perform.


----------

